# Truvativ Howitzer BB removal- Park BBT-19??



## lj17 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok, so I'm trying to remove my BB to install a chainguide. I pulled the arms off, and had a Park BBT-19 all ready to remove the BB cups. But, when I went to fit the BBT-19 on the cups, the spindle hit the inside of the BBT-19 before it even started to mesh with the notches on the BB cup.

Here are some mediocre pics to try to tell the story better. The fist pic is of the BBT-19. The inside "bore" measures about 19mm with my sweet plastic ruler (is that where they get 19 from in the part number?) But, the spindle diameter is about 22 mm (2nd pic). So, the tool contacts the spindle before the notches in the BB cup, and is about 1mm shy (3rd pic). You can see a slight grease outline from the spindle on the BBT-19 in the first pic. That is where the contact is happening.

Is there a simple solution such as removing the spindle first? I didn't think that was possible... Can anyone shed some light for me? Thanks.


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

lj17 said:


> Ok, so I'm trying to remove my BB to install a chainguide. I pulled the arms off, and had a Park BBT-19 all ready to remove the BB cups. But, when I went to fit the BBT-19 on the cups, the spindle hit the inside of the BBT-19 before it even started to mesh with the notches on the BB cup.
> 
> Here are some mediocre pics to try to tell the story better. The fist pic is of the BBT-19. The inside "bore" measures about 19mm with my sweet plastic ruler (is that where they get 19 from in the part number?) But, the spindle diameter is about 22 mm (2nd pic). So, the tool contacts the spindle before the notches in the BB cup, and is about 1mm shy (3rd pic). You can see a slight grease outline from the spindle on the BBT-19 in the first pic. That is where the contact is happening.
> 
> Is there a simple solution such as removing the spindle first? I didn't think that was possible... Can anyone shed some light for me? Thanks.


Wrong tool.

Get one of these.


----------



## lj17 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am familiar with those...I was considering the Park BBT-9, which is the equivilant of the one you are showing. But I got the 19 because I have a 3/8" torque wrench and I could therefore torque it properly. I thought either one would work....

Are you saying that no ratchet style tool will work? What about the actual SRAM tool?
http://sram.com/en/truvativ/accessories/gxptool/gxptool.php


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

lj17 said:


> What about the actual SRAM tool?
> http://sram.com/en/truvativ/accessories/gxptool/gxptool.php


FockifIknow.

I know mine works though.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Good to know, but which Howitzer do you have, the M12 or M15 axle threading? Wondering if it might fit the smaller one...or not.


----------



## lj17 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would say the M12- I'm not 100% sure because it came with my bike.
Mine looks like the M12 on SRAM's site (color, appearance) and according to their specs-

"The Howitzer M15 is a light weight design that should not be used for
DH / Freeriding or extreme use. Please use Standard Howitzer for these
applications." 

My bike is certainly considered freeride, so I don't think Devinci would be foolish enough to spec it with the lighter M15.


----------



## Calvin Jones-Park Tool (Jan 13, 2004)

*BBT-9 for this bottom bracket*

Use the BBT-9 for this bottom bracket.
See http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=25&item=BBT-9

The BBT-19 is for the removeable type spindle systems.


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

Truvativ likes to be different and make things complicated when it comes to external bb cups.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Calvin. Your site's description of the tool simply says Truvativ and doesn't indicate that it doesn't work with the Truvativ spindle design...


----------



## lj17 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't want to use a tool like the BBT-9. I aready have a torque wrench so I want to be able to use it. That is why I went with the BBT-19 over Truvativ's tool; it was a few bucks cheaper and was 3/8" drive, just like my torque wrench. The Truvativ tool is 1/2" drive. Although, I do own a 3/8" to 1/2" adapter, so I could just as easily use the Truvativ tool with my torque wrench. I guess the only real reason for going with Park was that it was cheaper.

But I should have known, because I am not real impressed with the quality of the BBT-19. It is a cast piece where the Truvativ is said to be CNC'd. In the pic, the quality of the Truvativ tool looks much better than the Park 19 I have in my hand.

I suppose it is pretty much guaranteed that the Truvativ tool will work for my BB. After all, the description of it says it fits GXP and Howitzer BB cups. I'll just return the Park tool and pay the few extra bucks for the real tool.


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Thanks for the info, Calvin. Your site's description of the tool simply says Truvativ and doesn't indicate that it doesn't work with the Truvativ spindle design...


i'm willing to bet that there will be an updated design. like the BBT-2 went through when it was realized that ISIS spindles weren't compatible.


----------

